# Biking with dogs?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have 2 dogs and they both LOVE to go biking with me, its the only way I ever walk (run) them now! It is less tiring for me, but they still get to run and play! I use a long leash so they can run and play, but Ibunch it up in my hand when were by people or trafic, or they want to be close to me, so they dont trip on it. Bikes can go almost anywhere people and dogs can, and can go faster than I can run, for when the dogs wanna sprint. They used to knock me over for squirrels, but when they realized it hurt me, and made me sad, they don't. I reward them every time they see a squirrel or another dog and don't bolt (which is common). Each dog has heir own side of the bike so i can take them both at once and they won't argue, but they still distract each other, so I prefer to go one at a time. They can pull my dogsled though (but not often, I live in maryland). They can pull hard for labs, but I give them breaks. 

anyway, I got off topic. What are your opinions on this? will you try it?

OH btw, they were scared at first, so I just brought them around the bike, and rode the bike in front of them so they could see it was okay, and I even included the bike as a jump in noodle's agility training! She HATED it at first, but now she could care less!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad's dog, I took biking. She lost weight and gained muscle :lol: Some dogs do well with it, and some sad to say...are just dumb -.- I knew one of those dogs. My dad's dog learned the wheel hurts (we weren't going fast and I was watching out for her, but she got nicked!) and after that she watched where the bike was, and learned words/signals for turning (right! left! move! wait!)
But the one dog I tried being on a bike while he ran...yeah he kept trying to go under the bike -.- despite everything. lol.

I hold the leash between my hand and the handle bar, so if anything happened, I could let go and avoid hurting myself/the dog =D


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

cool! Yeah one fo my dogs respects the bike and its speed, and where I am, one just pulls where he wants to go and rarely pays attention to me, but it is still easier to bikw him than to run him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah this way you can outlast him :lol:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol yeah biking is easier than running  They look at me liike "where did u get all dis energy?!" and im like "magic" and theyre like "ok " 

i love my dogs so much <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

That's neat.  My dad's able to do this with my dog. She's a beagle and my dad's a heavy guy. When I tried, I fell over. She gets excited and goes fast, so it makes me out of control. I wonder how my dad manages it. 
Sounds fun.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My mum sometimes bikes our dog (not so much now as it's winter and gets dark at like 5 o' clock!) to get her fit and muscled for shows. She is a little powerhouse and can trot for miles so she loves it. 

Since she used to muck around a bit, my mum uses something called a springer. I think it keeps the dog from getting struck by the wheel or getting in front of the bike. They have to go along at your side and I think it's actually attached to the bike itself. 

My dad used to bike his dopey GS and one time he literally somersaulted over the dog's head as it stopped side-on in front of him and got run into by the bike. I think that was the last time Kal ever went out on a ride haha.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao! My dogs are usually pretty good. Once I was biking with thunder a bit too long and he was extremely thirsty. We went by a lake and he knocked me over and rippe the leash out of my hand. He bolted for the lake, jumped in an when I showed up he was just standing in the lake, drinking water, fish all staring at him


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Another bike-dog fanatic!!! My god Butch is an 11 year old Tibetan Terrier. The puppy inside is still prominent in his personality, and we go for daily walks/runs....I also do agility with him (he used to jump 3+ feet but now I only let him do 2), and he loves jumping SO MUCH that even when we go to the woods behind my house, he goes out of his way to jump over logs!! Recently I started biking with him on our walks instead of walking....I never use a leash for him (except if I go to town or something) because we live on an extremely rural dirt road....he loves going with me when I bike though! And since he has to work so hard to keep up he has BIG muscles and he's slimmed down a bit. My vet even mentions how HUGE his muscles are, especially for a terrier ^_^ I love biking with Butch, though....he loves it so much and so do I~!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't bike with a puller.
I'd put a pinch collar on them and train them to run at my pace beside me/to pay attention as to where we are going.

I used to bike with my doberman. He was the result of a litter that was to improve the stamina in the breed. And boy did he have stamina. He could trot at a single speed for 5 miles without breaks and full out run at a single speed for 3 miles. And that was with a weight vest on him. Without a weight vest he could trot for 7 miles and run for 5 miles.
I used a pinch collar to train him to not pull and to run at my pace because it was the easiest, fastest and less stress way to train him. He was also a VERY hard headed dog and the only thing that got through to him was the pinch collar/or a shock collar which later was turned into a vibration collar.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thunder is pretty hard-headed too, but as long as I pay attention to him and his needs and don't let him get too tired, and keep him focused, he does pretty good. It takes a mutual effort with him. Noodle is PERFECT though, its like she was made to go biking!


----------

